# First soap party!



## Incrtalent (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, guys.  Well, I have my first soap party booked for this coming Saturday.  I'm excited, but I'm also nervous.  I've been looking for a couple of fun games to play, and I can't seem to find any!  Anybody have any ideas?

This is the plan.  I don't know if it is a good one or not, so I'd love some feedback.  My hostess is giving a small buffet and has sent out 20-30 invites, so I'm expecting 15 or so guests.  We're going to set up a card table with an autumn tablecloth and a pretty candle centerpiece.  I have my lotions displayed in a pretty market basket and my soap varieties also displayed in a basket.  I have some sample sizes on trays and thought we would have a wash basin, pitcher, and some fluffy towels so they could try the scents.  I'm also going to merchandize a couple of full "lines" together and allow them to sample of the butter/lotion/mist, but I am only going to let them "try" one of each.  I'm not selling directly at this party, because I have limited inventory.  I'm doing made-to-order stuff, so I will provide brochures and order forms.  We thought we would do a raffle and draw for gift certificates for percentages off future purchases.  I also found kind of an interesting history of soap.  (These are educators, so I thought they might enjoy this).  I also got some names together of ingredients in commercial soaps and thought I would have people try to read these aloud and then tell them what they are versus what is in our products.  I dunno.  I want to make it fun, but I'm nervous.  I'm offering my hostess a gift and a percentage for each $100 sold, as well as a perk if people book a soap party at her party.

Does anyone have any ideas, or have I already put everyone to sleep?

Since I am a complete virgin at this, any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Well first, congratulations on your party! Relax you will have a ball! Its just like entertaining regular friends. 

I always play these games:

1.write out one of those L O N G ingredients (make sure you know how to pronounce it) and who ever pronounces it right wins. 
Afterwards you can ask them what it is... and then explain to them its in the soap they buy at the store. 


2. Pass a commerical bar of soap around and let them figure out "whats missing" on the bar. (most bars dont say "soap" on it.. thats the answer) 
who ever guess.. wins. (most times they dont lol) 

3. You can always play Charades. Everything they have to draw has to have "soap" in it like.. Soap Opera, Bar of Soap... etc. 
What ever you can find. 
The team who wins, can get a nice precentage off or something. 

4. The person who came the furthest to the party. 

5. First person to arrive on time. 

6. If you have some soaps you want to name, play "name that soap" and pick the best one you like (with the help of the hostess) and that person wins. If you have a website their name can be featured by the soap for the month. 

If I have more.. I will let you know! Have fun!


----------



## Bret (Sep 11, 2007)

Something really simple is a door prize. I do this at my Stampin Up parties. I have wish lists (you can do it for scents, whatever you want), and then draw one. That person gets a free whatever. I usually do a stamp set, or an incentive set. You could do a half bar of soap, sample lotion, etc. 

Another simple thing is who's birthday is next, they get a small gift. People like to win things, but don't go overboard either...


----------



## Incrtalent (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas, guys!  I'll let you all know how it turns out.

Just out of curiosity, since I know you all have done these things before, what would you say is a typical size order for these soap parties so I can have something to compare to?  I'm just guessing if she sent out 20-30 invites, she'll probably have 15 or so people there.  What could I call a "successful" show?

(Now, I know somebody is probably going to say if you make ANY money, that's successful, but NOOO.    Gimme a REAL feel for this.

Thanks again! :wink:


----------



## pink-north (Sep 11, 2007)

I just threw a soap-making party for my daughter and her friends. It might something to try, but would take a lot of work with a big group.

I used M&P just because it was easier and my own fizzy bath salt base. 

I let the girls choose their own colours and scents and additives. Each one had their own measuring cup to stir everything in and once that was done they were poured into molds. Because M&P cools so quickly the soaps were ready by the time the girls went home. 

This may not be something you're interested in, but it's an idea. I just wished I had thought of putting my own products on display for the parents. They were asking if I had own stuff. Live and learn I guess.

At any rate, I hope Saturday works out for you. Please let us know how it goes.


----------

